# My first lotion bars



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I made my first lotion bars using Bethany's recipe in the recipe section, they are lovely might I add. I changed the Sweet Almond to Hemp as that is what I have on hand, I love them. I used the little heart molds from Target (thank you , Sara) they are soo cute..Now i have to find someone to try them out. I made plain and Patchouli...

Thanks for letting me share,
Autumn :biggrin


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:handclap woo hoo. congrats. I've just got to start making soap. and there's sooooo much I want to make. But I gotta concentrate on the regular stuff and getting it right :sigh then I'll try lotion bars. Glad it went so well for you.

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Good for you! I really do like them and they are fun and easy to make.


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Way to go Autumn!! That gives me an idea for teacher valentines gifts, longer lasting than chocolate, and less calories. I am excited to make my first lotion bar, good to know I can try out the Target heart molds. I just found out I have to order some new beeswax, I opened my beeswax pellets and PU - it smelt like bad plastic. I didn't realize it would go bad.

Kelly


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm glad you like them. I am liking them a lot better in bars than I did when I had them in tubes. I have made some in those little heart molds too for valentines day.

Bethany


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep I am going to give this first batch away. I have just got to find something to put two of those little hearts in. I thought about the slide tin for lip gloss do you all think they are deep enough or should I find something else?

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Autumn.. Michael's has little heart containers.. think there are 10 in a pack, maybe 12 for $2. The little hearts fit in them perfect!!! They are used to put candy in.. plastic.. red and pink.. made like the sweetheart candys. 
Rett


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh now that's a cute idea!


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you, Rett, I will go tomorrow...

Thanks Autumn


----------



## pettigrewfarms (Nov 14, 2007)

Way to go Autumn. I hope to get some maid soon.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Those slide tins are too shallow. I'm using the 2 oz flats that I bought for my regular bars, but they ended up being to small for the regular bars and I made these hearts just to use those tins! The hearts don't fit perfectly, but it will do. they will be a "limited edition" for valentines day.

Bethany


----------

